# Kann man mit cash4web über PayPal bezahlen?



## RubenPlinius (18. Dezember 2010)

hallo leute

wisst ihr ob es möglich ist eine prepaid-kreditkarte wir cash4web (www.cash4web.at) mit paypal zu verwenden?
oder akzeptiert paypal nur "echte" kreditkarten?

ich danke euch im voraus!


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du schon ein PayPal-Konto hast, dann würde ich es einfach mal ausprobieren ob die Karte akzeptiert wird. Normalerweise sollte das funktionieren.


----------



## RubenPlinius (19. Dezember 2010)

nein ich habe leider keines

meine sorge wäre ja, dass paypal prepaid kreditkarten ablehnt, weil die ja nur bis zu einem bestimmten betrag gehen

mich würds deswegen vor allem interessieren ob jemand praktische erfahrung mit prepaid (kredit)karten und paypal hat

herzlichen dank


----------



## un1c0rn (21. Dezember 2010)

hallo,

nein, das funktioniert nicht! cash4web und alle anderen anonymen mastercards (wirecard2go, easybuy, happy schenkcard) sind dafür nicht geeignet. paypal benutzt die kreditkartendaten nicht nur zum beladen des accounts sondern auch zur adressverifikation. bei all den genannten produkten findet das nicht statt, dafür musst du dir eine prepaid kreditkarte oder richtige kreditkarte nehmen, bei denen du einen ausweis zb hochlädst oder so. 

also hol dir zb eine yuna karte (hab ich, www.yunacard.com) oder eine andere (einfach mal googlen, gibt n paar), bei der du einen ausweis hinschicken musst.

wenn du allerdings nur ein mal was kaufen willst, ist so ne einmalkreditkarte wie cash4web uach ausrecihend. sobald du öfter was mit kreditkarte kaufen magst, würd ich dir eher was richtiges empfehlen.

gruß


----------



## un1c0rn (21. Dezember 2010)

aso noch was.. hab mir das cash4web mal eben genauer angesehen: warum holst dir nicht eine paysafecard zum zocken? da hast keine kosten ;-) oder gehts dir um paypal allein? dann musst ne "richtige" prepaid kreditkarte holen


----------



## netwing (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo. Ja es ist ohne Probleme möglich Cash4Web für Paybal zu verwenden. Cash4Web Kreditkarten sind eine "echte" Kreditkarte nur eben ohne Plastic, also geht die Kreditkarte auch überall wo eine erforderlich ist. Die Systeme dahinter wissen ja nicht on man ein Plastic in der Hand hat oder ob es sich nur um einen Ausdruck handelt.


----------



## netwing (9. Februar 2011)

un1c0rn schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> nein, das funktioniert nicht! cash4web und alle anderen anonymen mastercards (wirecard2go, easybuy, happy schenkcard) sind dafür nicht geeignet. paypal benutzt die kreditkartendaten nicht nur zum beladen des accounts sondern auch zur adressverifikation. bei all den genannten produkten findet das nicht statt, dafür musst du dir eine prepaid kreditkarte oder richtige kreditkarte nehmen, bei denen du einen ausweis zb hochlädst oder so.
> 
> ...




PayPal kann nicht verifizieren ob es sich um eine anonyme Mastercard handelt oder nicht. Das ist in den KK Daten nicht enthalten. Du kannst einfach irgendeine Adrese od. Namen angeben das ist ganz egal. Rückmeldungen werden immer in die Bezahlrecords geschreiben und die kann man über online Guthabensabfrage abfragen. Aber der es gibt keine Möglichkeit für Firmen herauszufinden ob es sich um einen anonyme oder eine nicht anonyme Prepaid Kreditkarte handelt. Nur ob es eine Prepaid Kreditkate ist, das ist schon möglich. Dann sind aber alle Prepaid-KK gesperrt. Das macht aber online keinen Sinn weil Prepaid-KKs ja for electronic use entwickelt wurden.


----------

